# Question about ammo



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I'm looking at buying some ammo for my AR And I can have American Eagle or Winchester for the same price $129 + shipping for 300 rounds
Both are the xm855 62gr But is there really any difference? I know back in the day Winchester was quality stuff but I also know a lot has
Changed over the years. In today's world you never know who is making what for someone else. Any input on this?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Both are still quality ammunition in my experience. I don't think you'll be bad off with either.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That is a good price that will be ruined by the shipping. I can get 20 round boxes for $8.99 ($134 for 300) at the "local" Bi Mart.
The price is the same for .223 and 5.56 ammo.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

If it go bang, it good if the price is right!


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Both are made under contract for Uncle Sugar. One is Lake City (Federal/American Eagle/ATK), the other is Western Cartridge Company (Winchester/Olin). Virtually interchangeable in my opinion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As others have put it same difference . American Eagle has a cool box.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Again, both are fine rounds. I buy regularly and don't care that much about price unless it is just way out of bounds. I cost average my inventory and weigh opportunity costs. What is the cost of not being able to buy some ammo tomorrow or the next day after whatever may happen to cause another shortage? Crappy run-on sentence but my point is that I don't get too concerned if a purchase is a few cents a round more than someone else says they found it. Like Paul says, shipping can change it and so can driving around town at $3.00 a gallon in my truck. 
My suggestion, BUY BOTH.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Federal LC 5.56 62gr 420 in stripped clips and steel ammo can 219 before tax. Locally I have noticed the same 5 ammo cans on the shelf for two weeks.
Meaning folks around here have decided they aint paying that.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Once shot the Winchester brass is better for reloading, IMO. If you don't reload it will bring more when sold as reloading brass. Otherwise no difference just to shoot.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

This goes way past what is the best deal

The real question is what burns best in the barrel that you shoot?

In MOST of my barrels 55 grains is the best choice, in a lot of military barrels they are twisted to group better with heavier bullets.

I would suggest getting a small quantity of both and seeing which works best (groups best) with the rifle you plan to use it with

OMG were you people born yesterday?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> This goes way past what is the best deal
> 
> The real question is what burns best in the barrel that you shoot?
> 
> ...


 I have the 1-7 twist and from what I have gathered on here the 62gr should be the best. But I'm open to try a lighter one just to see


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I have the 1-7 twist and from what I have gathered on here the 62gr should be the best. But I'm open to try a lighter one just to see


Yes 62 and 77 gr 62gr is most common


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> This goes way past what is the best deal
> 
> The real question is what burns best in the barrel that you shoot?
> 
> ...


In most barrels (1:9 being the most common) it won't make any difference. Not sure I see the need for the "OMG" comment.



budgetprepp-n said:


> I have the 1-7 twist and from what I have gathered on here the 62gr should be the best. But I'm open to try a lighter one just to see


Either should stabilize in your rifle. 55gr is about as light as you'll usually want to go in a 1:7 twist barrel, but it'll work for a training/combat round.


----------

